# Moncton, New Brunswick Canada Farm mechanization show March 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

One of the best opportunities for farmers to get information is at specialized trade shows. The Atlantic Farm Mechanization Show is such an event, totally dedicated to serving the Agricultural Industry in the Atlantic Region of Canada. Here is a link to the Atlantic Farm Mechanization show on March 3, 4, 5, 2005:


http://www.farmmechshow.com/index.htm


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Atlantic Farm Show*

Hey, Thats only an hour and a half from me!!!!

If you're going, let me know.

Jim


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

With my wife and teenage daughter, it is tough to make plans more than 2 weeks in advance, but I sure would like to see that part of Canada. It is my understanding that it is very beautiful. It is about 10 -14 hours drive from my place, I'm guessing.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Joe,

We're about 12 hours past Boston. If you decide to come, I'll give you a room. How's that for a free deal!

Jim


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Shoot Joe that may be worth the drive for a free room. You and the little lady get away for a few days and have some fun.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice offer balmoralboy... go for it Joe... 

nova scotia is real nice... we took the ferry from maine up there last year for a week... unfortunately it rained the whole time.. still its very pretty country up there...


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Moncton*

my place


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a nice looking place you have there Jim. One of these days I'll have to make it up there to see where my ancestor's were run out of:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice place jim....



fried pepperoni... yum :homereat: :homereat: 

not sure if you sell them but a lot of places had them as appetizers when we were up there.. 
nothing says health food like fried pepperoni


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the good words.

We don't have them on the menu, but fried pepperoni goes great with a Keith's, doesn't it?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Jim for the very generous offer. Sorry for taking so long to respond, but my 'puter at home needs some TLC after the lightning strike. I'll let you know if I can take you up on your generosity when I find out who is working what schedule and where. The loving wife works in the health field and has wacky hours and shifts that seem to constantly change.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Sounds Great, Joe

Just email me at the address on the website.

Jim


----------

